# good baggy shorts for riding?



## ndamico (Nov 8, 2009)

Currently i have a few pair of fox shorts that i've pretty happy with for riding. never tried anything else. my only complaint w/ foxes is that the velcro to tighten the waistband has detached from 2 of them.

looking to see if there are others i should consider. i really use the eyeglass wipe as well as the 2 pockets for my trash.

thanks in advance


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Is it really that hard to scroll down and check out the 2-page thread about baggy shorts? or use the search function?


----------



## ndamico (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the wealth of your reply. and yes i did already use the search function.


----------



## cschone (Jun 23, 2009)

Nothing better than a arrogant person behind a computer on a forum. Lol. Search function has failed to find alot of what I looked for. I hope you get some real answers.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Check out this recent thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=676475


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

then search for some Hoss Ponderossa Baggy riding shorts...they are in short supply, the factory burnt down is one of the rummors I've heard, but whats left is going cheap, I got some for $25 last month,, great shorts too, read some reviews..


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

manabiker said:


> then search for some Hoss Ponderossa Baggy riding shorts...


Yeah. It looks like Jenson still has some: http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/SP270B11-Hoss+Ponderosa+Shorts+09.aspx. I have a pair. They're comfortable.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Nov 3, 2004)

ndamico said:


> Currently i have a few pair of fox shorts that i've pretty happy with for riding. never tried anything else. my only complaint w/ foxes is that the velcro to tighten the waistband has detached from 2 of them.
> 
> looking to see if there are others i should consider. i really use the eyeglass wipe as well as the 2 pockets for my trash.
> 
> thanks in advance


Take a look a the Rockgardn Karma shorts:
http://www.rockgardn.com/items/clothing/karmashorts-detail.htm?1=1&menu=5


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Too bad every thread on MTBR turns into a pissing match but



> Hoss Ponderossa Baggy riding shorts


Got a pair these, Good value for the money. Order one size larger than you normally wear.


----------



## hyrepower (Sep 7, 2009)

Rockgarden look good, but pricey. Hell you can get Fox and Troy Lee for the Price of Rockgarden.


----------



## wfo922 (Dec 14, 2009)

My first pair of real riding shorts were some specialized enduro's. They worked fine but they kind've pulled on my legs when pedaling. Since then I have purchase several pairs of Enduro Humvee's. Of all the shorts I have tried on these just felt right. Burly enough to last, but light enough to not drag you down. My original pair is are still riding strong(going on 2yrs). They do run small. I would normally wear a large(34'), but needed an XL.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

First I will share my thoughts on the Ponderossa Hoss Shorts: I bought a pair based on the reviews here. These were probably my 5th or so pair of baggies, and I've also had about 5-6 pairs of lycra shorts.

These were, without question, the _*worst *_bike shorts I have ever tried to use. Out of all the shorts I have ever owned (a couple of which were as cheap or cheaper than the Hoss) these are the only ones that were simply un-usable to me. After trying to find some love for these, after about 10 rides I threw in the towel.

The chamois sucks (basically non-existent). The liner sucks (has no stretch to it) The belt system sucks (It does very little good, and I had to remove must of it to stop getting poked in the stomach by the belt loops.) The pair of baggies I got from Nashbar for $30 were better than these.

Honestly, I am trying to figure out what about them warrants them being so highly recommended. The only thing I can think of is that, due to the price, they are the first pair of real bike shorts that people try, and they are better than jeans or shorts with boxers underneath.

OK, end of that rant, I'll give a recommendation:

My favorite pair of baggies are the Sugoi Gustov. Sugoi makes really excellent chamois and liners, and that is (IMO) the most critical aspect of the shorts. The shell and all is great to, though many others out there are just as good in this respect. I also like the system used to attach the liner to the outer shell. It is attached by a short cord on either side. This lets the liner and the shell move independently, but keeps the shell from moving too much.

They are not cheap, though. I think I paid something like $80 for mine after looking around for a while.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a pair of Specialized Trail. Very durable, light weight, lots of pockets...


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

My favorite baggies are Zoic Ether. The both feel and look good. They have a removable liner which is nice. Reinforced in the right areas and not so baggy that I catch my crotch on the saddle. I'm 5' 6" so a lot of baggies look like knickers on me, but not these. Nuff said. 

I also chime in on the Hoss Ponderosa. I think that they are good value baggies. They are not my favorites, but I don't mind wearing them. They have plenty of room, lots of pockets. I don't like the nylon material they are made of, but if I needed to build my supply of shorts, they would be first on the list especially if I was on a budget.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok this may be a silly question but why not just wear a pair of American Eagle or the like? Is there something to the fit? What does fox, etc have that they don't?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

dmboarder said:


> Ok this may be a silly question but why not just wear a pair of American Eagle or the like? Is there something to the fit? What does fox, etc have that they don't?


Does American Eagle make bike shorts?


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Does American Eagle make bike shorts?


I bought a pair of nike shorts from DICK'S they work great. I think they were adv. as lightweight breathable short and dry fast too. They have no padding so my buns can take it since not in the saddle for along time. Look at northface or nike go to dicks and look in the hiking section. Plus you will save at least $60 dollars. IMO


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Atomic300 said:


> I bought a pair of nike shorts from DICK'S they work great. I think they were adv. as lightweight breathable short and dry fast too. They have no padding so my buns can take it since not in the saddle for along time. Look at northface or nike go to dicks and look in the hiking section. Plus you will save at least $60 dollars. IMO


For rides that don't involve much pedaling, true biking shorts are probably of little value. However, once you spend much time pedaling in the saddle, the benefits of biking shorts (with a liner and chamois) will become quite clear. I know, I was a holdout for a long time on getting them. Everyone I know that has stuck with riding (that involves much pedaling) has eventually come around once they try real biking shorts.

You can get biking shorts for less than $60, so unless Dicks is paying you to take these shorts out of the store, I don't see how you are saving $60.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

I meant wearing a pair of the spandex/chamois shorts with a "whatever" pair of badges over them. If you get some fox, etc with a removable liner isn't that what you're basically doing?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

dmboarder said:


> I meant wearing a pair of the spandex/chamois shorts with a "whatever" pair of badges over them. If you get some fox, etc with a removable liner isn't that what you're basically doing?


Sorry, I missed that.

Yes, if you want to go the totally removable liner route, then there is not a lot of difference. I had a pair of baggies get torn up, so cut out the liner and do use it under regular shorts sometimes.

That said, If you want a good liner (and chamois) then you are going to end up paying for it anyway, in addition to the shorts. I have generally not liked regular lycra shorts (like the ones I road ride in) under normal shorts. Removable liners (or liners sold separately to go under shorts) are a little different from regular lycra shorts. Also, I am not aware of the really good liners and chamois being available as stand alone items.

Personally, I don't like a totally removable liner for baggies unless there is some way to re-attach the liner to the shell. I like the shell to be in some way anchored to the liner.


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

kapusta said:


> For rides that don't involve much pedaling, true biking shorts are probably of little value. However, once you spend much time pedaling in the saddle, the benefits of biking shorts (with a liner and chamois) will become quite clear. I know, I was a holdout for a long time on getting them. Everyone I know that has stuck with riding (that involves much pedaling) has eventually come around once they try real biking shorts.
> 
> You can get biking shorts for less than $60, so unless Dicks is paying you to take these shorts out of the store, I don't see how you are saving $60.


Ok not to start any flaming war here, but I looked at Dick' store site to see if they have them this year. But no luck I will email back once i get the model of these nike shorts. 
So you question how am I saving $60. Well these shorts were onsale for at my local store using a coupon for $32. Thus since I like quality items and not finding baggy shorts at a reasonable cost and seeing pricing around $90 makes me make that statement. I hope I explain it ok for your satifaction. I have bought biking shorts in the past for less than $60 and not to my liking, so since as you pointed out. I am not on epic rides these nike shorts have worked so far. YES I do know what you mean about longer riding. If you do know of some brands for less than $60 with shipping including please give one or two so that I can be more aware.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I mostly just use my Oakley board shorts with a seperate liner worn underneath. 20 bucks a pop at costco during swimming season  Light, airy, nylon material drys very quickly and is durable. 

Anyhow I've had the Hoss Ponderosa as well. Well constructed shorts but could have been better with a useable belt and leggings that didn't virtually cut off my circulation. Pad sucked also but I'm not too picky about padding. Some people act like they can't ride a bike for more than 1 hour without a $70 liner, lol.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

ranier said:


> Is it really that hard to scroll down and check out the 2-page thread about baggy shorts? or use the search function?


Is it really that hard to scroll past a thread that holds no intererest to you without being an asshat?:thumbsup:


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> Is it really that hard to scroll past a thread that holds no intererest to you without being an asshat?:thumbsup:


Now the threads are next to each other. I think they're going to get it on soon. :ihih:


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

This is such a fun site that people can post whatever makes them happy. Cool! LOL!


----------

